# Supplement



## GSD LVR (Jan 3, 2013)

Any have a scratcher like major?

The vet gave him atarax and fish oil for the skin irritation/sensitivity. Anyone know of any supplements to help combat this problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

